# Nabba west 2009



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi

Just wondered who is doing the NABBA west this year its on 26th april at the EXETER corn exchange

andy james is guest posing

Im doing class 1 (i won it last year ) and i know Laurie G is also doing this class. Richard Scott , Donna McDonald and Wayne (no carbs) Darbyshire are all competing from the legendary IRONWORX GYM , swindon (altho Donna trains at 24 hour gym.. apparently Dougie B has ben seen there training but think its a rumour)

Shaun McDonald


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

The Nutrition Worx said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondered who is doing the NABBA west this year its on 26th april at the EXETER corn exchange
> 
> ...


Dougie may well have been training at that gym Shaun, he is in Swindon a lot these days! Just look out for a balding, pot bellied scoot and you may be surprised 

Good luck for your show too matey


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be there in the crowd unfortunatly this year seeing someone else take my class 4 trophy home 

i will give you a shout Shaun


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> *Dougie may well have been training at that gym Shaun, he is in Swindon a lot these days! Just look out for a balding, pot bellied scoot and you may be surprised*
> 
> Good luck for your show too matey


it must have been him then as that matches the description i was given ha ha only kidding Dougie

will be good to see you there Paul bet it feels nice to be watching this year rather than competing


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

Less than 3 weeks to go now and really feeling the effects of diet now

Ironworx gym will have a few enetring this show but still not heard much about who else may be competing

any support welcome


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

my present condition .. still someway to go


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looking good Shaun...push your chest up when doing that pose it will give you better lines mate...


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

cheers paul will do .. my posing is pretty poor so i need all the advice i can get

not long now


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, chest up and a Brad Pitt rubber mask as the weakest part you have is from the neck up you cheeky sh1t!

And XL, what is a "scoot"? Get your English/Welsh @rse up to the NABBA Britain and you and me will have a shirts off. I've had health issues for years but you've no excuse other than getting old n lazy!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Old n Lazy hey !!! well we will have to see scooty


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Yes*, chest up and a Brad Pitt rubber mask as the weakest part you have is from the neck up you cheeky sh1t!*
> 
> And XL, what is a "scoot"? Get your English/Welsh @rse up to the NABBA Britain and you and me will have a shirts off. I've had health issues for years but you've no excuse other than getting old n lazy!


i wont argue with that ha ha ... so when can i borrow this rubber mask of yours mate ... don said does it come with rubber pants too ????


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

will i win now mate


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol nice one shaun

nice to see you over here

fb


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Fu(k me Shaun, you'll be a shoo in for a pro card looking like that!


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Fu(k me Shaun, you'll be a *shoo* in for a pro card looking like that!


thanks mate what does shoo mean ... is that good or bad ? you have to remember that being from essex i have a limited understanding of scottish vocab mate ha ha

unfortunately once i take off the brad pitt mask the judges will be telling me to **** off to a natty fed


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

qualified for the brits class 1 so will try improve on my 7th spot last year ..hitting diet and cardio hard now so hoping its all going to come in sharp on time

3 weeks to go


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one Shaun my guy qualified for your class today so will be good to see you both up there


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

nice one ..who was it mate

i know phil spooner and rod knight qualified from the wales show both impressive physiques


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

julian jordan he came 4th at the Brum show although it was so close all 4 got an invite but this was the plan get the invite and nail it for the British


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

looks like its going to be a tough class again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes Dave Tinnerton who normally competes in the heavies in UKBFF is doing it this year


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Both Dave Titterton & Stuart Garrington qualified at the North-East.

Both about 18 stone on stage too!

Not heard if Laurie Carr is in after his impressive show at the Universe last year, so could be a real good Class 1....which is nice


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I think Brian Mc Avery who won the Nabba N.I is doing class 1 too...


----------

